# Kino.to-Razzia: GVU geht nicht gegen Privatnutzer juristisch vor



## Chakka_cor (27. Juni 2011)

Der Geschäftsführer der Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen (GVU), Matthias Leonardy, hält zwar die Nutzung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Streaming-Inhalten für illegal, will die Besucher von Kino.to aber nicht juristisch verfolgen. 

"Von unserer Seite aus werden wir keine rechtlichen Schritte gegen einzelne Nutzer einleiten", sagte Lenoardy dem Nachrichtenmagazin "Der Spiegel" (Montagsausgabe) und beendete damit alle Spekulationen. Die GVU war nach der Razzia gegen Kino.to Anfang Juni ins Visier von Hackern geraten, die Web-Site wurde über Stunden mit einem Denial-of-Service-Angriff ausgeschaltet. Ob Internet-Plattformen wie Kino.to tatsächlich gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen, ist umstritten. Auch die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden hat nach eigenen Angaben die Frage zurückgestellt, ob sich Surfer strafbar gemacht haben. Bislang gibt es zu solchen Streaming-Diensten keine eindeutige Gerichtsentscheidung.

Nach Angaben des "Spiegel" kontrollierten die Betreiber von Kino.to mit movie2k.to und neu.to weitere Portale und betrieben zudem diverse Filehoster, auf denen die Dateien vorgehalten wurden. Der Hauptbeschuldigte aus Leipzig sei zudem einschlägig vorbestraft: Im Juni 2004 soll ihn das Amtsgericht Leipzig zu 3.900 Euro Geldstrafe verurteilt haben, weil er auf seiner damaligen Seite "Saugstube" mindestens 15 Hollywood-Filme illegal zum Download vorgehalten haben soll. Bei Kino.to sollen es dem "Spiegel" zufolge zuletzt mehr als eine Million Links auf "geschützte Filmwerke aus Film und Fernsehen" im Angebot, monatlich seien "etwa 131.000" hinzugekommen. 

Der Betreiber könnte von den Einnahmen zusammen mit seiner Ehefrau von einem Anteil im mindestens einstelligen Millionenbereich pro Jahr profitiert haben, schreibt das Magazin unter Berufung auf staatsanwaltliche Ermittlungen. Inzwischen ist von Kino.to bereits ein Nachfolger am Start, der ebenfalls zahlreiche Kinofilme per Streaming gratis anbietet.

Quelle: satundkabel.de


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juni 2011)

Wie großzügig von der GVU. 
Abgesehen davon müsste man für rechtliche Schritte erstmal was in der Hand haben - und das kann nicht viel sein.


----------



## newjohnny (27. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie großzügig von der GVU.
> Abgesehen davon müsste man für rechtliche Schritte erstmal was in der Hand haben - und das kann nicht viel sein.



Korrekt. Sie haben die elegante Variante gewählt  .


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juni 2011)

Ebend. 
Die haben vielleicht auch noch andere Gründe. Vor ein paar Jahren haben die mit der "Operation Boxenstopp" ein paar Filmserver (echte - keine Portale) hochgenommen. Da haben die auch die Füße relativ stillgehalten - es kam ans Licht, dass die GVU mittels ihrer V-Männer die Server finanziell unterstützt und sogar mit Filmmaterial versorgt hat. Ohne Erlaubnis der Rechteinhaber versteht sich. Mit dem Hintergrund würde kein Staatsanwalt von Welt gegen die Nur-Konsumenten vorgehen.

Kann bei der aktuellen Situation natürlich anders sein. Nichtsdestotrotz sind die GVU-Hilfssheriffs ein grenzwertiger Haufen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. Juni 2011)

Doofe GVU, wie sie jetzt einen auf Gnädig machen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Das wäre ohnehin viel zu Aufwendig, die Leute zu verklagen, denn viel könnte man - wenn überhaupt - eh nicht verlangen, so dass der Aufwand oft höher ist als der Nutzen. Die Schadenssumme, die man "juristisch" schätzen würde, wäre beim reinen Beziehen von Filmen ja viel viel viel geringer als zB beim Filesharing. Bei Filesharing bietet man ja auch den zb Film selber an, und da wird hochgerechnet, dass man den Film auch dutzend/hundertfach verbreitet hat, und allein dass potentiell einige Tausend/Millionen Nutzer theoretisch Zugriff hätten, würde schon die "juristische" Schadenssumme enorm in die Höhe treiben.

Ich persönlich sehe solche Seiten aber negativ, denn Filme und auch Musik usw. müssen was kosten, denn von irgendwas müssen die Produzenten und Künstler ja noch leben - wenn jeder aber solche Seiten nutzen würde, dann braucht nur noch der Seitenbetreiber den Film einmal zu kaufen, sobald er auf DVD zu haben ist, und ab dann schaut die ganze Welt für Umme - das kann nicht sein. Und die paar Euro, um mit Kumpels dann mal 2-4 Filme die Woche aus der Videothek zu holen und die anzuschauen, oder auch ab und an mal einen Film zu kaufen, hat man ja wohl...


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen, der Aufwand und der Ertrag sind nicht so relevant. Darum geht es ja auch nicht.
Nach Meinung der GVU sollte der reine Konsum auch _strafrechtlich_ verfolgt werden können.
Mehr als zivilrechtliche Klagen mit Unterlassungserklärung sind nach heutigem Stand nicht drin. Und natürlich die Zahlung der Auslagen, die der arme Kläger dem Beklagten anlastet, die werden ja gerne in den vierstelligen Bereich gepusht.
Und der Spruch der Kriminalpolizei auf der Website ist für den gemeinen Zuschauer nicht relevant - weil es einfach keine richterliche Klärung für den Sachverhalt gibt (die Einstufung der zeitlich begrenzten und/oder teilweisen Pufferung des Streams auf dem Rechner als urheberrechtsverletzende Vervielfältigung). Ebensowenig für die Vervielfältigung und das Anbieten, wenn es von Privatpersonen ohne gewerbsmäßige Absicht geschieht (z.B. in Filesharing-Netzen) - das wurde bis jetzt auch nur zivilrechtlich abgehandelt - nur mal so nebenbei, das ist aber eine andere Sache als die Kino.to-Geschichte.
Da käme der GVU ein Musterprozess wohl grade Recht. 
Warum kommen sie also nicht aus dem Quark? Darüber kann man nur spekulieren.
Ein paar Sachen sind aber klar. Den Besuch von Kino.to selbst kann man niemandem ankreiden. Das Filme streamen - ja schon. Und auf Kino.to selbst waren ja keine Filme - deshalb ist das, was auf kino.to selbst gespeichert ist, erst mal garnicht relevant. Die Filme kommen direkt von den Hostern - wenn die alle gleichzeitig mit Kino.to hochgenommen wurden... okay - aber was machen kann man auch nur, wenn dauerhaft geloggt wurde, welche IP-Adresse wann was vom Hoster gezogen hat. Diese Logs müssen erstmal ausgewertet werden, das dauert ein wenig. Um jemand zu kriegen, muss die Sache in weniger als einer Woche über die Bühne gehen, sonst sagt Provider: tut mir leid, die Daten sind schon gelöscht. So richtig einen Kopf machen müssen sich also nur die wenigsten Kunden.

Aber es ist ein gute Sache, dass Kino.to weg ist. Ich sehe solche Seiten auch als negativ. Dafür muss ich nicht das übliche "Gute Filme sind es wert, dass man dafür zahlt und Künstler wollen auch essen"-Lied singen.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass solche Portale von fehlgeleiteten Cineasten betrieben werden, die dem Volk die Filmkunst nahe bringen wollen. Das ist denen völlig egal. Es geht knallhart darum, den Leuten Abofallen, Scare- und Malware, Hardcore-Seiten und auch ganz normale Nervwerbung aufs Auge zu drücken. Die miesen Filmkopien sind nur das Zuckerwasser, um die Fliegen anzulocken.
Von daher kann ich mich auch ganz ohne moralische Entrüstung über Leistungserschleicher freuen, dass so eine Drecksseite vom Netz ist.


----------



## blackedition94 (27. Juni 2011)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Der Geschäftsführer der Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen (GVU), Matthias Leonardy, hält zwar die Nutzung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Streaming-Inhalten für illegal, will die Besucher von Kino.to aber nicht juristisch verfolgen.
> 
> "Von unserer Seite aus werden wir keine rechtlichen Schritte gegen einzelne Nutzer einleiten", sagte Lenoardy dem Nachrichtenmagazin "Der Spiegel" (Montagsausgabe) und beendete damit alle Spekulationen. Die GVU war nach der Razzia gegen Kino.to Anfang Juni ins Visier von Hackern geraten, die Web-Site wurde über Stunden mit einem Denial-of-Service-Angriff ausgeschaltet. Ob Internet-Plattformen wie Kino.to tatsächlich gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen, ist umstritten. Auch die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden hat nach eigenen Angaben die Frage zurückgestellt, ob sich Surfer strafbar gemacht haben. Bislang gibt es zu solchen Streaming-Diensten keine eindeutige Gerichtsentscheidung.
> 
> ...


 
Selbst wenn sie wöllten könnten sie nicht, das ist einfach nicht machbar. 
Und das zeigt nur mal wieder das alles nur Angstgemache war was so im Vorfeld gesagt wurde bezüglich strafrechtlicher Verfolgungen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn dem so ist (Malware usw), ist das ganze natürlich nochmal krasser. Aber ich finde, man hat für professionelle Unterhaltung gefälligst auch etwas zu zahlen. Entweder selber auf direktem Wege oder weil man über jemanden "konsumiert", der für eine entsprechende Lizenz bezahlt hat. Das beste ist, dass einige massig Geld in ihre tolle Multimedia-Technik stecken, dann aber Filme/Musik wie selbstverständlich für Lau besorgen. Das kann es halt nicht sein langfristig, das wird halt nicht funktionieren können.


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn sie aber juristisch vorgehen würden, könnten die ganz schön Reich werden.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juni 2011)

@Herbboy: Natürlich hast du recht. Und die meisten Leute halten es ja auch so. Ich kenne niemanden, der sich seine Filme ständig aus dem Netz zieht. Die haben auch gar keine Zeit und Lust dazu, geschweige denn die Bandbreite. 
Und mit tollen Multimedia-Rechnern machen Kino.to-XVID/DIVX-Filmchen in 640x282 nicht wirklich Spaß - auch wenn einem die Moral egal ist. Erst recht nicht, wenns Kameraaufnahmen aus dem kino sind.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kenn halt ein paar Leute bzw. weiß von Leuten (vor alle jüngere, aber "sogar" 3-4 Leute über 30), die sich seit ner Weile GAR nix mehr an Filmen und Musik kaufen, weil die das online kostenlos finden - teils ist es denen auch egal, wie die Qualität ist. Einer kam mal stolz an "ich hab hier Sherlock Holmes auf DVD", da dacht ich nur "ach, der ist schon draußen?", und dann war das so eine 640x480 DVD mit Schatten von Leuten, die aufs Klo gingen - und das war NICHT Prof. Moriati...


----------



## OctoCore (28. Juni 2011)

Der war gut.


----------

